# Savate



## Xue Sheng (Sep 12, 2006)

I heard about this a long time ago but I know little about it and I was wondering has anyone ever trained Savate?

http://www.martialartsmeta.com/styles/savate.htm


----------



## Mcura (Sep 12, 2006)

I've had the opportunity to take in some small workshops with Scott Redstone, a Savate instructor in Toronto.  The description in the link is mostly true.  Savate, as a sport, relies on more kicking than punching, but Western-style boxing is a large component of it.  All kicks are meant to be done with shoes (specifically with the toes), and not the shins as taught in Thai boxing.  Besides the points scored with the strikes/kicks, Savate emphasizes executing the techniques with style as well.  An elegant fighter is the ideal in the ring.  In the street, Savate kicks are directed to the knees, thighs, hips, groin, and occasionally the head.  Dirty tricks are taught, as this was meant to repel attackers with nasty intentions.  In addition, unconventional attacks such as using walls to propel strikes, kicking while on the ground, and throws are taught for emergencies.

The art of La Canne, while taught alongside Savate in some schools, is considered a separate art.  Again, as a ring sport, it prizes elegance as well as scoring points, and uses light, thin sticks that count only the first three inches of the tip as a valid point-scoring surface.  For self-preservation, La Canne teaches the stick as a guide to improvised weapons like canes, umbrellas, 2x4's, etc.  The movements can resemble saber strikes and bayonet thrusts, and are meant to stun and incapacitate the opponent.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 13, 2006)

Mcura said:


> I've had the opportunity to take in some small workshops with Scott Redstone, a Savate instructor in Toronto. The description in the link is mostly true. Savate, as a sport, relies on more kicking than punching, but Western-style boxing is a large component of it. All kicks are meant to be done with shoes (specifically with the toes), and not the shins as taught in Thai boxing. Besides the points scored with the strikes/kicks, Savate emphasizes executing the techniques with style as well. An elegant fighter is the ideal in the ring. In the street, Savate kicks are directed to the knees, thighs, hips, groin, and occasionally the head. Dirty tricks are taught, as this was meant to repel attackers with nasty intentions. In addition, unconventional attacks such as using walls to propel strikes, kicking while on the ground, and throws are taught for emergencies.
> 
> The art of La Canne, while taught alongside Savate in some schools, is considered a separate art. Again, as a ring sport, it prizes elegance as well as scoring points, and uses light, thin sticks that count only the first three inches of the tip as a valid point-scoring surface. For self-preservation, La Canne teaches the stick as a guide to improvised weapons like canes, umbrellas, 2x4's, etc. The movements can resemble saber strikes and bayonet thrusts, and are meant to stun and incapacitate the opponent.


 
Thanks. I heard about Savate many years ago but I have never meant anyone that trained it and I was wondering what it was like. It sounds as if in at least the street fighting apps it is quick and goes for the most painful areas to hit not to mention it sounds pretty efficient

Thanks again for the description


----------



## Drac (Sep 13, 2006)

Hung out with this biker that was a Savate student..He was incredible, his kicks were fast and furious and always on target..


----------



## tradrockrat (Sep 13, 2006)

A good savate fighter is a sight to behold.  Incredible.  I got to train very briefly (a few days) with a silver glove fighter and I realized very quickly that it wasn't for me, but it is wild to watch. Guy could throw 8 REAL powerful accurate kicks without ever lettign the leg touch the ground - and I'm not talking little snap kicks - I'm talking knock you on your butt kicks


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 13, 2006)

I remember reading years ago that there was some speculation that a lot of the kicks you see in oriental arts were inspired by savate.

Don't know if that is true or not, but supposedly the asians were exposed to them by french traders and sailors.

Jeff


----------



## DeLamar.J (Sep 13, 2006)

Savate is a very fun martial art to train in. Its one of those styles that has a good flash/effectiveness percentage. If you want to look flashy, while still being able to fight a little bit, Savate is the way to go. I really enjoy Savate.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 16, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> I remember reading years ago that there was some speculation that a lot of the kicks you see in oriental arts were inspired by savate.
> 
> Don't know if that is true or not, but supposedly the asians were exposed to them by french traders and sailors.
> 
> Jeff



I'm just guessing...  But I'd bet that it probably goes both ways.  I recall reading something suggesting that savate was an adaptation of Chinese martial arts that sailors learned bits of, too.

Like I said -- I'd suspect that there was cross-fertilization going on for many, many years from traders and other travelers.

But, also, when you get right down to it -- there just ain't but so many ways to use your fist or your foot to hit someone.  There can be minor differences in chambering or when you tighten or lock a muscle, or some of the stuff you do "around" the punch or kick...  but it still requires moving your weapon (fist/foot) into range with and onto or through the target.  Unless you've got joints that nobody else does -- the options are limited!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 16, 2006)

Thank you to all this has been very informative.

I never knew much about Savate and I have only seen it mentioned and used in the occasional TV show or movie, which means I probably never really saw savate. And in my years in MA I have never come across anyone who trained it until now, and the speed and power of the kicks sound quite impressive.

And Drac.... a Biker!!!! That knew savate, that sounds well... I don't know. I hung out with a few bikers in my day and a couple did TDK so I guess Savate should not surprise me. 

Thanks again for the replies
XS


----------



## tradrockrat (Sep 16, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> And Drac.... a Biker!!!! That knew savate, that sounds well... I don't know. I hung out with a few bikers in my day and a couple did TDK so I guess Savate should not surprise me.
> XS



Yeah - watch out for them bikers...


----------



## Drac (Sep 17, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> And Drac.... a Biker!!!! That knew savate, that sounds well... I don't know. I hung out with a few bikers in my day and a couple did TDK so I guess Savate should not surprise me.
> 
> Thanks again for the replies
> XS


 
He was a tall long legged bro..Not real muscular so the Savate evened things out...As far as the biker thing goes i could tell you stories that you wouldn't believe...I was a Prospect for a local club...When I first started writing the bikers accepted me for who I was, that did not happen in high school..They did not judge me by how I looked, they judged heart...Ooops I go off on a tangent..Sorry...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 17, 2006)

Drac said:


> He was a tall long legged bro..Not real muscular so the Savate evened things out...As far as the biker thing goes i could tell you stories that you wouldn't believe...I was a Prospect for a local club...When I first started writing the bikers accepted me for who I was, that did not happen in high school..They did not judge me by how I looked, they judged heart...Ooops I go off on a tangent..Sorry...


 
This doesn't surprise me, I was never a prospect, but I use to hang out with a lot of bikers, use to look like one too. So I do not know why savate surprised me.... 

Maybe becaue it is French


----------

